

A dim star passed through the Oort Cloud 70,000 years ago - varmais
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2015-02/uor-acc021615.php

======
DiabloD3
The interesting thing is, about 75 thousand years ago is humans were almost
wiped out complete when the Toba supereruption happened in Sumatra.

~~~
nitin_flanker
Heck from where you got this information? specially about the Sumatra

~~~
DiabloD3
See Wikipedia.

------
JoeAltmaier
Now we need a science fiction storey about the race that travels by moving
their star around - and what they did when they last visited us.

